# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  MiG 1-44 (MFI)

## Jean-Philippe

Just some pictures of the ZVEZDA MiG 1-44 I built last month.
The only shortcoming of the ZVEZDA model is that the blue of the code and "logos" is too light (as you can see).

----------


## Kasatka

This blue color look a bit odd to me..


Такой голубой цвет немного не в тему, мне кажется

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Yeah I agree with you the blue color is not very "accurate". In Western Europe the ZVEZDA model is also sold in a REVELL box, and this time the blue color (codes and logos) is nearly perfect.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Hi, Jean-Philippe.

You probably buy you Zvezda model few years ago, now in box another decal witn correct colours of board numbers and logos. If you want i can send you this new decal for more effective look on you model.

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Hi Andre&#239;,
Thanks, it would be great, but I already have the REVELL model who has very fine and accurate decals.
The kit showned was made for a French web site, it was urgent and I couldn't wait for the REVELL box. Maybe later.  :)

----------

